# Occasional ag use sprayer?



## steakman (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the need to occasionally paint my large portable bulk cattle feeders as well as pipe pens and other small odd jobs around the place.

I am looking at the Graco 190 LTS at Lowes with a clearance price of $599.

Would that be a good unit for me to invest in - if so it would pay for itself the 1st time that I painted my feeders myself.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would get a 395, but is like $300 more, If you don't want to invest too much try to get one used


----------



## steakman (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply - I am in Texas also.

What advantage does the 395 have over the 190?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

steakman said:


> Thanks for the reply - I am in Texas also.
> 
> What advantage does the 395 have over the 190?


probably last longer. It will support larger orifices and tips. Making your pump work less. Look on gracos website, and look around at titan too.


----------



## steakman (Sep 30, 2010)

ok - thanks


----------



## Monroe (Mar 10, 2008)

steakman said:


> I have the need to occasionally paint my large portable bulk cattle feeders as well as pipe pens and other small odd jobs around the place.
> 
> I am looking at the Graco 190 LTS at Lowes with a clearance price of $599.
> 
> ...


You may be able to snag a used unit from your local HD Tool Rental Center. Most of the time they will either put new guts in it or throw in a rebuild kit to seal the sale. if they are hard over on a price greater than about $650, make them throw in tips and a roll or two of hose cover. They have airlessco 540's. Bigger pump, easier to rebuild and will run 300' of hose and 300' of 10ga extension cord.

Just something to consider.

Monroe


----------



## whitepuffie (Sep 13, 2010)

paint stores are the best place to buy a rental....they only rent them out a limited no of times the price can be negotiated you get a gun and full length hose 50 ft not 35 some times includes a full warranty they rent what they sell good industrial quality stuff


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a brand new ASM 1700 zip spray, completes that ill sell for $500 plus shipping. Same as the Graco XR-7. That's the best price around by far. I have a used one too that only has a handful of rentals on It that I'd sell for a bit less.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the name steakman. :thumbsup:
The main advantages to the 395 or a 390 is going to be the gallons per minute or GPM's For what you want it for the 190 would work out alright, biggest thing to do would be to take care of when cleaning and use proper storage. If you do that it will last for a good long time.
If you were to spend anything more I would say bag that 190 and get a titan 440i or a graco 390, those are entry level professional units that will hold up for many years to come if treated with care. 

With all that said this site if for the professionals in the painting field to come and offer help and comrade to the other professionals. You should try www.DIYChatroom.com Many knowledgeable pros frequent that site along with some knowledgeable DIY guys as well.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

read the following like 190 vs 395 

GPM: .38 vs .54
MAX TIP: .019 vs .023
HP: 7/8 same
PSI: 3000 vs 3300

The 190 has a max hose length of 150'


----------



## steakman (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys - I have something to digest now.

Sorry for the intrusion - I will also go look at the DIY site mentioned.


----------

